# La Tranquila? [merged]



## calgal (Dec 19, 2010)

We stayed in the marina section of Puerto vallarta last night, and was offered lots of incentives (free sailing  trip for 5 plus free canopy zipline tour) for going up to Punta Mita to tour La Tranquila for 90 minutes. Has anyone taken this particular tour? Based on google search it is a fractional ownership. I am concerned that we will be beholden to the salesperson for our ride back to Vallarta and they might hold us there for hours and refuse to bring us back or refuse our promised prizes, and am wondering if anyone has experienced this company. TIA.


----------



## california-bighorn (Dec 19, 2010)

Not familar with that resort, but if it is up in Punta Mita plan on spending an entire day under any circumstances.


----------



## siesta (Dec 19, 2010)

calgal said:


> I am concerned that *we will be beholden to the salesperson for our ride back* to Vallarta and they might hold us there for hours and refuse to bring us back or refuse our promised prizes


You hit the nail on the head. Do yourself a favor, don't go.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 19, 2010)

Another vote for not going.  We once went on a boat for a TS presentation.....we had a heck of a time getting off that boat!


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 19, 2010)

Pleased Don't go!

It is a trap. I had very detailed exchange earlier this weeks with some other Tuggers about newbie vacations being lured into a TS Presentation. 

I also would advise not to go. 

You are very well seasoned in the tactics of these slimy sales people. Don't go.


----------



## judy23 (Dec 20, 2010)

We were offered $3500 pesos last feb to to the same and refused. I guess they are still trying.


----------



## calgal (Dec 20, 2010)

*Update*

Well, we decided to go with the devil we know... Grand Mayan matched the offer of La Tranquila, so we will do the tour here tomorrow morning. That way, our kids can go to the pool after the buffet breakfast and have fun, and we can always walk out if it becomes unbearable.


----------



## Breezely (Feb 8, 2011)

billymach4 said:


> Pleased Don't go!
> 
> It is a trap. I had very detailed exchange earlier this weeks with some other Tuggers about newbie vacations being lured into a TS Presentation.
> 
> ...



Ok, here is soe information.  We went to the sales presentation at La Tranquila. BEAUTIFUL RESORT and way far north.  Beautiful area also.

We received $450 USD for the two hours we spent there.  

However, if you are considereing buying, beware that 1) they will "give" you additional rewards, such as a Dream Yacht Club trip; and 2) they will give you a quote on what your current timeshares are worth....from Global Vacations Administration.  Check out that company on this board.


----------



## calgal (Feb 8, 2011)

Two hours isn't too bad, and you got to see a pretty part of the coast. When we took the Grand Bliss/Luxxe tour this time, they also quoted us outrageous values for our current timeshares. I think it is a huge incentive for timeshare owners who want to get out from what they already own to see these big $$ valuations.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 8, 2011)

calgal said:


> they also quoted us outrageous values for our current timeshares. I think it is a huge incentive for timeshare owners who want to get out from what they already own to see these big $$ valuations.


It may be a "huge incentive" but it is just another scam to entice someone to buy. What usually happens is the buying of someone's timeshare isn't written into the contract. After the rescission period has passed, the unwary buyer discovers that the third party entity that is supposedly buying their old timeshare has either gone out of business or not transferred ownership. The seller is still on the hook for maintenance fees on the old timeshare and the new timeshare people "don't know anything about it" because it's not written into the contract.

Don't fall for it.


----------



## rpennisi (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like, from there website, there are two locations, Punta Mita and Riviera Maya.  They mention fractional and full ownership.


----------



## pammex (Feb 10, 2011)

We did the presentaion here, got about 6000pesos.  Was a good 3-4 hour day.  Medium  pressure. Resort is still under construction???  Not truly fractional and they will tell you not timeshare.  Remember no matter who offers to buy your existing timeshares, it is always a third party company and why would anyone want them...do not fall for it.  

Here is what I noted down...beautiful units, Great pool, GROUNDS INCOMPLETE ( should tell you something), In Punta Mita, Lot of discrepancies..( should tell you something).  

Pretty much they are marketing a vacation club as fractional....sounds tooo good to be true well????????????????


----------



## sfjerry (May 31, 2011)

when did they pay you, I have an offer for $500 plus a $100 credit at a restaurant, how did they pay you


----------



## Karen G (May 31, 2011)

sfjerry said:


> when did they pay you, I have an offer for $500 plus a $100 credit at a restaurant, how did they pay you


If this is anything like a normal timeshare presentation, they pay you after you have sat through their presentation. Probably they would give cash and a restaurant certificate.  Prepare to work very hard for that cash by enduring a sales presentation that will likely last a lot longer than you were told when you signed up.

Please post again and let us know what you learn after the presentation.


----------



## pjrose (May 31, 2011)

Or maybe they'll give you some kind of bond or certificate or account worth $500 .... we got one of those around 20+ years ago, which had no value until maturity in who-knows-how-many-years.  We filed it away, then found it maybe 10 years ago and whatever bank or firm it was from was long gone.

These presentations aren't ALL bad....friends who are quite TS savvy went on one to an all-inclusive, enjoyed a buffet and the day at a lovely resort, listened to the spiel and promises and firmly said no thanks, and came away with tickets for several tours.  

Do let us know how it turns out!


----------



## rsandoval (Jun 23, 2011)

hi 
went to presentation, received 6000 pesos, wanted to sell me a foreclosed unit and at the end wanted to sell me 3 wks of usage for 25 years,  i left with the pesos.  they discussed the ultimate residence club, that you could exchange through to high end resorts.  has anyone used this exchange company.

thanks


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2011)

There were no pressure from the sale staff to buy?


----------



## CURIOUS1 (Nov 27, 2011)

*La Tranquila*

We attended the presentation in May 2011 & were not pressured into purchasing.

In fact, we purchased a Studio which is not a Fractional Ownership contract.

There are some contracts that you can purchase which do not cost you an arm & leg.  We did not offer any of our current TS as equity but got a good price on the Studio unit which is large enough for the two of us.  

We loved the ambiance & it is definitely a romantic environment for a romantic getaway!  We cannot wait to return in May!

For us, the presentation was worth it!

Mary Ellen


----------



## CURIOUS1 (Apr 10, 2012)

*La Tranquila Spa & Resort*

Does anyone have any information on this resort.  

We will be traveling next month.  We purchased in May 2011.

Thanks.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 13, 2014)

hey we just purchased, beautiful resort, any info?
timeshare easier and better than the Mayan


----------



## CURIOUS1 (Jun 13, 2014)

*La Tranquila*

travelbrite, we purchased the Honeymoon Suite in 2011.  We have not upgraed to a one-bedroom because we have other Timeshares in PV.  We love the resort but not liking how far out it is.  We didn't realize whenf we purchased that it would be pricey to take a taxi into town. 

We hope you are enjoying your timeshare stay.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 14, 2014)

hey curious. we own a marriott timeshare in aruba. we used that to trade last minute into the grand mayan. went on the timeshare presentation at the mayan even though i told my husband not to get sucked in.they would not leave us alone until we said yes. we went and spent 5 + hours there and not really interested. we then later went into town and in a shop got convinced to attend another presentation somewhere else not related to the grand mayan. we were offered cash, so we agreed. we were taken to tranquila and what a big difference in both product and presentation. we liked what we saw and negotiated a good deal. we can't wait to come back and enjoy the hotel. they say they have to finish the buildings by this december 2014.  the property already seems amazing.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 14, 2014)

we just purchased in la tranquila! it is stunning, beautiful and calm. can't wait to come back. the sales tactic quite different than the GM. it is still under construction but i think that is why the prices are different. i like the secluded elegance. it is near high end properties, st regis, four seasons, and across from gregg norman golf course. i believe there is a hyatt coming in, and the gov't is building a marina adjacent to the property.  i don't mind being there before all of the construction is completed, you pretty much could have this whole property to yourself until its finished.


----------



## siesta (Jun 15, 2014)

please note that its half way through 2014, and this thread is from 2010. and this resort is still incomplete. RED FLAG!!!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 15, 2014)

They are talking about 2 properties. PV and RM.  They might be at different build schedules.  Then again, there may also be red flags.


----------



## siesta (Jun 15, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> They are talking about 2 properties. PV and RM.  They might be at different build schedules.  Then again, there may also be red flags.


 OP post was about incomplete La Tranquila in PV (2010 post). The person that resurrected this thread "travelbrite" in another thread said she toured and bought there (In PV), and it is still incomplete (now 2014). So big red flag.


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 15, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> They are talking about 2 properties. PV and RM.  They might be at different build schedules.  Then again, there may also be red flags.



No, they are both talking about the property in Punta Mita, near PV.


----------



## momeason (Jun 15, 2014)

I read Trip Advisor reviews about how the resort was nice but there were very few guests. Also, a waiter asked to be tipped in cash...payroll issues?

I think there are huge red flags. the OP has not come back.


----------



## travelbrite (Jun 15, 2014)

nope still here.


----------



## Maz (Jun 15, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> No, they are both talking about the property in Punta Mita, near PV.



It's actually not in Punta Mita. It's in Litibu which is about located next to Punta Mita.


----------

